# Please Say a Prayer



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Good morning, all.  I come bearing unfortunate news, but maybe you can help.

The reason I've been absent from the KindleBoards of late is a sad one.  My best friend Amy went into the hospital a week ago because she fell down the basement stairs.  The doctors had to perform emergency brain surgery on her, and since she's still in a coma, unable to eat, speak, breathe, or do anything, there is no way of knowing if she'll ever talk or walk again.  I've been beside myself this past week--it's hard seeing her family, and the terror in their eyes.  My fiance and I have been doing everything we can to help them, but I feel it's still not enough.  I'm still in a state of shock.  I just can't believed that my beautiful best friend is now fighting for her life.  To say life isn't fair would be the understatement of the year.    

If you believe in a higher power, and wouldn't mind taking a minute from your day, would you please say a prayer for her?  The doctors say it may be possible for her to recover, but the more love/positive thoughts directed towards her, the better.  I love Amy.  She is the sweetest person I have ever met, and she doesn't deserve to live like a vegetable.  If you get a chance, please say a tiny prayer for me, too--I'm taking in Amy's two cats (who are absolutely panicked because she hasn't been home for over a week), and I already have one of my own, so I'm very apprehensive about how they will get along together.  I don't have much experience with cats--my kitty (1st cat, 1st real pet) just got neutered a couple of weeks ago, and that was traumatizing enough!  It's a big responsibility taking my friend's beloved furry family members, and I want to make sure they are comfortable and safe.  Any tips on how to survive in a multiple cat household would be much appreciated!  

Thanks for taking the time to read my message.  I hope you keep your loved ones close, especially during these troubled times.  
-Jane- 

Update:
These days, Amy is talking more and more.  She seems most alert in the evenings.  I dunno why, but I'm the person she talks to the most (for now).  I'm grateful for this, of course, but I feel bad for her other loved ones who haven't been as successful.  They keep trying, though.      

I'm troubled by the fact that she can't move her left side at all.  Also, she can't swallow yet.  They've taken her off the ventilator, so she's breathing on her own.  She put on lip balm by herself yesterday and attempted to color a picture (but after about 30 seconds, she got tired).  The next time I see her, I'm going to ask her if she can try to write her name (she told me she can still read).    

Although she is doing much, much better, it kills me to see her like this.  She's as helpless as a baby.  It breaks my heart, but I have faith that she will one day return to her former self.  Thanks again for all your kind thoughts and wishes.

Her kitties miss her, but they are happy living with my fiance and I for now, and they've quickly bonded to our kitten.  I love them!

Here is a poem I wrote for Amy.  I read it aloud to her yesterday and she seemed pleased.  Hope y'all like it, too!

"Starlit"

Their words of inspiration never comfort me.
No soul exists to match my inner design.
Colors blend into a blur; 
I'm obscured, and I'm screaming without sound
When the voices go to town, when they crowd, 
When they come around. 

Though I reach for the light, 
It blackens every time;
Silver embers left behind 
As I stretch my arms up high.  

See all the hidden parts of me?
I was born to leave a legacy--
Not live this fallen prophecy,
And entertain catastrophes. 

They say I have to reach, 
And reach, and reach—
Until I push myself up to the stars;
Until I pull them down to me.
But if my ambition is my greed,
It may well lead to my defeat. 

Yet miracles do arise—
It’s not too late to turn the tide,
And thrive with pride. 

So I’ll stand up and fight;
Greet the darkness of my plight.
Show all of the doubters 
A different side of light.
I’ll watch the sunset tonight
Undisguised;
Through my dreaming, starlit eyes. 


Thank you for your time!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I will certainly say prayers for Amy (and you).

Regarding the cats -- If at all possible, set them up in a room of their own for at least a few days when you bring them home.  It's a lot easier for cats to acclimate to a small space rather than an entire house or apartment all at once.  Plus Amy's cats and your cat will be able to smell each other under the door and get used to each others' scent.  Sometimes it can help to rub all of them with the same towel.  You might also check into getting some Feliway, a pheromone (sp?) spray that helps cats in stressful situations.  Chance are with a little patience they all do fine.

ETA -- It's also very important in a multi-cat household to make sure you have plenty of litterboxes.  The general rule is one for each cat plus one more.  So four would be ideal if you have the space.  If not, as many as you can manage and make sure you scoop regularly.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> I will certainly say prayers for Amy (and you).
> 
> Regarding the cats -- If at all possible, set them up in a room of their own for at least a few days when you bring them home. It's a lot easier for cats to acclimate to a small space rather than an entire house or apartment all at once. Plus Amy's cats and your cat will be able to smell each other under the door and get used to each others' scent. Sometimes it can help to rub all of them with the same towel. You might also check into getting some Feliway, a pheromone (sp?) spray that helps cats in stressful situations. Chance are with a little patience they all do fine.
> 
> ETA -- It's also very important in a multi-cat household to make sure you have plenty of litterboxes. The general rule is one for each cat plus one more. So four would be ideal if you have the space. If not, as many as you can manage and make sure you scoop regularly.


Thank you so much for your prayers and advice, Pawz. This is excellent. I feel better already. When I go see Amy later, I'll tell her that you're praying for her. I hope she'll hear me!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Amy. I will pray for her and also send healing energy. My thoughts are with you and with Amy's family during this trying time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts and prayers are with you all for personal strength and healing.  You sound like a wonderful friend.

Chris


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> So sorry to hear about Amy. I will pray for her and also send healing energy. My thoughts are with you and with Amy's family during this trying time.


Much appreciated, LC. I'll tell her family--they need all the support they can get. I made them dinner the other night and brought it to the hospital, but I think kind words are better food.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm truly sorry to hear about Amy. My thoughts and prayers will be with her, you and her family.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts and prayers are with you all for personal strength and healing. You sound like a wonderful friend.
> 
> Chris


I'm sorry to tell it. I wish with all my heart that it didn't happen, but it did, so I guess the only thing to do is to look forward with hope. Thank you kindly for your words, Chris.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> I'm truly sorry to hear about Amy. My thoughts and prayers will be with her, you and her family.


Thank you, thank you. Y'all are getting me all choked up here!  But I do so appreciate the sweet thoughts. Maybe I'll print out this post and bring it to Amy's bedside tomorrow. I can read it to her, and then she can know that even strangers care about her well-being.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers will be with Amy, her family, and you and your family as well, during this very trying time.
deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, I will pray for Amy to get better


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Lifting up Amy and her family as well as you and your family. You are a wonderful friend to take in her furbabies. I would also make sure to spend a little time talking to them so they don't feel totally neglected. And if you have something from their house with a familiar scent, that may make them more comfortable in your house.
Kindleboards also has a prayer request thread - you may want to post briefly there as well. We keep a pretty good prayer chain going on: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Definitely go to the prayer chain Andra posted, some people only go to certain threads, and we definitely want Amy to have as many positive thoughts and prayers sent to/for her.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I will definitely say a prayer for Amy, her family and you and your fiance. 

Melissa


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I will be praying for Amy and her family as well as you.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

Amy, her family, you & your family, and even the cats are in my prayers. May the Lord stretch out his healing hand to Amy and give those around her the strength to get through this.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts are prayers are also with you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be sending many positive vibes to your best friend Amy and also to her family. 

It will mean so much to her for you to take car of her fur babies. As a cat owner I can tell you that knowing they are cared for would mean the world to me if I wasn't able to. Keep talking to her about everything and anything. Its all good energy going her way.

And please take care of yourself too, you need moments to breathe and gather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane--

Prayers for Amy, for her family, and for you.  It's a blessing to her and her family to have a friend like you.  Take care of yourself, too, so you can be there for her.

Betsy


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Jane,
  I am very sorry to hear about your friend, I have just made a prayer request on a friends facebook page - I'm sure this will generate additional supportive prayers.  

As for the kitties - I agree with the post about keeping them separate and in a small area at first.  I had an older cat, then introduced a kitten. I kept the new kitten in the bathroom for a couple of days at first - I think it really helped.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

I am really so sorry to have heard of the news. 

My prayers are with Amy and her family. Kudos to you for being such a good friend.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry for your sad news and have been channeling all of my good, healing energy to you, your friend, her family and cats.  I wish all of you peace beyond all else.

Thank you for being such a supportive friend and foster mommy to her kitties.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, my goodness.  What a sad, scary situation.  You're such a good friend, so I'm sure she must be a good friend as well.  I'm praying for her right now.  And I added a post to the prayer request thread that Andra linked to as well, since some of the people there don't come to this board often.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> My thoughts and prayers will be with Amy, her family, and you and your family as well, during this very trying time.
> deb


You're so considerate. Thank you, Deb.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Wow, I will pray for Amy to get better


I guess it worked! Amy's awake and saying a few words (though her speech sounds a bit jumbled and it takes her a long time to come up with them). I'm so relieved. Thank you for your prayers, Kevin.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Andra said:


> Lifting up Amy and her family as well as you and your family. You are a wonderful friend to take in her furbabies. I would also make sure to spend a little time talking to them so they don't feel totally neglected. And if you have something from their house with a familiar scent, that may make them more comfortable in your house.
> Kindleboards also has a prayer request thread - you may want to post briefly there as well. We keep a pretty good prayer chain going on: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html


I am truly lifted up, Andra. Amy is better and better every day. Though she may have to learn to walk again, she is alive, and awake. I'm so grateful for the support I've found on this thread.

As far as her furbabies are concerned, they're adjusting to my house pretty well. There are a few hissy moments, but overall, they get along with each other. I brought some of their toys and some boxes from Amy's apartment so they'll feel a bit comforted. 
Thank you for linking me to the prayer chain. I'll do a small post, because although Amy is awake, she still has a LONG way to go before she can get out of the hospital.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Definitely go to the prayer chain Andra posted, some people only go to certain threads, and we definitely want Amy to have as many positive thoughts and prayers sent to/for her.


Going there right now! The more positive thoughts and prayers, the better!!! Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane,

great news.  Thank you for sharing the news with us.  We'll continue to shoot prayers and good thoughts towards Amy!

Betsy


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I will definitely say a prayer for Amy, her family and you and your fiance.
> 
> Melissa


That's very thoughtful of you, Melissa. From the bottom of my heart, thank you. <3


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> I will be praying for Amy and her family as well as you.


Bless you, Angela. Thank you endlessly.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

xianfox said:


> Amy, her family, you & your family, and even the cats are in my prayers. May the Lord stretch out his healing hand to Amy and give those around her the strength to get through this.


I believe He did just that, because my best friend is awake, and still has her mind. Thank you, Xian.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> My thoughts are prayers are also with you.


Much obliged, Michelle.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I will be sending many positive vibes to your best friend Amy and also to her family.
> 
> It will mean so much to her for you to take car of her fur babies. As a cat owner I can tell you that knowing they are cared for would mean the world to me if I wasn't able to. Keep talking to her about everything and anything. Its all good energy going her way.
> 
> And please take care of yourself too, you need moments to breathe and gather.


Thank you for the positive vibes! They did a world of good for us. 
I told her that I was taking care of her cats, and though she couldn't really respond verbally, she squeezed my hand, so I know she's relieved that they're in a loving home where they get lots of care and attention. 
As for taking care of myself, I took yesterday off to relax. It did me a world of good. I'm going back to the hospital today to check on Amy and read some of her favorite poems to her. Hopefully she'll feel better and better every day...


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jane--
> 
> Prayers for Amy, for her family, and for you. It's a blessing to her and her family to have a friend like you. Take care of yourself, too, so you can be there for her.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, many thanks for the prayers. I have rested up a bit so that I can go back to the hospital fresh as a daisy and all smiles, LOL.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Adele said:


> Jane,
> I am very sorry to hear about your friend, I have just made a prayer request on a friends facebook page - I'm sure this will generate additional supportive prayers.
> 
> As for the kitties - I agree with the post about keeping them separate and in a small area at first. I had an older cat, then introduced a kitten. I kept the new kitten in the bathroom for a couple of days at first - I think it really helped.


That is so sweet of you! Thank you, Adele. Is there any way you can link me to that page? I'd be so grateful.
I have kept the cats separate, but not all the time, since they seem to get along pretty well. They have played together a few times before (Amy and I had "cat playdates", LOL), so I think that helped in getting them accustomed to each other.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

carlobee said:


> I am really so sorry to have heard of the news.
> 
> My prayers are with Amy and her family. Kudos to you for being such a good friend.


Thank you, Carlobee. You'll be happy to know that Amy's doing much, much better. I appreciate your prayers!


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm terribly sorry for your sad news and have been channeling all of my good, healing energy to you, your friend, her family and cats. I wish all of you peace beyond all else.
> 
> Thank you for being such a supportive friend and foster mommy to her kitties.


Your healing energy did a world of good! Though Amy still has a long way to go before she's walking and talking normally again, I have faith that she'll be able to get back to herself. Those of us who love her are going to be there no matter what, because we're just so glad she's still with us.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

marianner said:


> Oh, my goodness. What a sad, scary situation. You're such a good friend, so I'm sure she must be a good friend as well. I'm praying for her right now. And I added a post to the prayer request thread that Andra linked to as well, since some of the people there don't come to this board often.


She's the best. I'm OK.  But seriously, I can't imagine my life without her, so when I found out that she was awake and talking a bit, I could have jumped for joy. Thank you again for posting in the prayer thread. You're awesome!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Still thinking of you and Amy and sending prayers. So happy to hear she's improving.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Still thinking of you and Amy and sending prayers. So happy to hear she's improving.


The fact that we're still in your prayers is so encouraging, LC. Thank you so much for the message. <3


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Your both in my thoughts and prayers. She is very blessed to have a friend like you. Glad she is doing better. May God bless you both.
Julie


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Jane Bled said:


> That is so sweet of you! Thank you, Adele. Is there any way you can link me to that page? I'd be so grateful.
> I have kept the cats separate, but not all the time, since they seem to get along pretty well. They have played together a few times before (Amy and I had "cat playdates", LOL), so I think that helped in getting them accustomed to each other.


I've send that information to you. So glad she is improving. One day at a time; I'm sure she will get strength from the love of you and her family.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jane,

Amy is in my thoughts and prayers.  I'll send Reiki.  She is blessed to have a friend like you who cares so much.

~Donna~


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Amy is awake and beginning to mend. I'll continue to keep you both in my prayers as it sounds like she still has a difficult journey ahead of her. May God give her the strength to persevere.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Adele said:


> I've send that information to you. So glad she is improving. One day at a time; I'm sure she will get strength from the love of you and her family.


I received it Adele--thanks bunches. When I get a free moment, I'll head on over to the link (doesn't it seem like there aren't enough hours in the day?).


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> Jane,
> 
> Amy is in my thoughts and prayers. I'll send Reiki. She is blessed to have a friend like you who cares so much.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thank you, Donna! Amy is actually a massage therapist, so she's very familiar with the concept of Reiki. I"ll let her know you sent it.

Any friend would do the same out of love (I would hope!).


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

xianfox said:


> I'm glad to hear Amy is awake and beginning to mend. I'll continue to keep you both in my prayers as it sounds like she still has a difficult journey ahead of her. May God give her the strength to persevere.


She certainly does have a long road. We all told her that she has to fight, and she seems to be doing just that. We definitely still need your prayers, so thank you for providing them! <3


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Update:

Everyone's prayers and good wishes are definitely helping.  Amy talked yesterday more than she ever has before, and she sits in a special chair (strapped in, of course) twice a day instead of lying down all the time.  I'm going to bring her a picture collage today (been to the hospital a lot this week) to see if I can get her to carry on more of a conversation.  For some reason, she has talked more to me than anyone (even her parents!).  Dunno why, but it's awesome.  Oh, and the hospital may even allow us to bring one of her cats to visit her (gotta fill out a lot of forms, the kitty has to have a check-up first, and he must stay in the cage during the visit)!  

Thanks again!  Y'all are the best.  I'm confident your prayers and good vibes have lifted Amy up, as they have lifted me higher than I thought possible.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jane, thanks for keeping us updated.  It's easier to continue praying when you know more specifically what to ask for.
Please tell Amy that she has a lot of new friends who are praying for her recovery.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So very very happy to hear Amy is on the road to recovery.  Please keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Andra said:


> Jane, thanks for keeping us updated. It's easier to continue praying when you know more specifically what to ask for.
> Please tell Amy that she has a lot of new friends who are praying for her recovery.


The pleasure is all mine! 

I told her, and she said, "Good". (She can't speak too many words yet)


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> So very very happy to hear Amy is on the road to recovery. Please keep us posted.
> deb


Isn't it great?! 

It's a long road for sure, but she's on the right path. Thank you, Deb.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gulp.  Wow...I don't know what to say...so sad.  OF COURSE your friend will be in our prayers; as will you.

A dear friend's daughter is a substitute; going from place to place:  She walked into work...lady at desk couldn't be bothered...said go put your coat over there in the closet (without so much as lifting her head).  Opened what she thought was the closet and tumbled down a flight of stairs...just had her fourth surgery.  Badly damaged her foot leg arm...

YOU are in our prayers.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

What a sad, tragic accident. It's heartbreaking that a routine misstep - tripping down the stairs, which is something that's probably happened to most of us - could lead to all of this. 

Your friend Amy will be in my prayers, and I will also pray for you as well. 

I look forward to the day you post about Amy's full recovery and her cats being reunited with her.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> Gulp. Wow...I don't know what to say...so sad. OF COURSE your friend will be in our prayers; as will you.
> 
> A dear friend's daughter is a substitute; going from place to place: She walked into work...lady at desk couldn't be bothered...said go put your coat over there in the closet (without so much as lifting her head). Opened what she thought was the closet and tumbled down a flight of stairs...just had her fourth surgery. Badly damaged her foot leg arm...
> 
> YOU are in our prayers.


What a scary story! Poor girl. I hope she'll make a full recovery as soon as possible.

Thank you so much for keeping us in your prayers. Amy will have to relearn a lot of things (like walking and using her left side again), so it's going to most likely be a waiting game for the people who love her. Of course, Amy needs more strength than all of us to pull herself out of this mess. I think she will, especially since she's surrounded by supportive loved ones.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

CS said:


> What a sad, tragic accident. It's heartbreaking that a routine misstep - tripping down the stairs, which is something that's probably happened to most of us - could lead to all of this.
> 
> Your friend Amy will be in my prayers, and I will also pray for you as well.
> 
> I look forward to the day you post about Amy's full recovery and her cats being reunited with her.


It is tragic. The scariest part of this whole incident is that it could have been anyone, but it happened to Amy, who's the sweetest, kindest, least-deserving-of-bad-stuff-happening person I know. She says she remembers falling, but we can't yet get her to tell us exactly how it happened.

Another crappy side of this situation is that she had recently met the man of her dreams, and they had just spent a wonderful night together--right before she fell down the stairs. Luckily, her boyfriend's a nurse, so he attended to her (and may have saved her life). He visits her several times a day, every day. He loves her so much. I just hope he can be patient for a while and wait for her to get better so that they can continue planning their lives together. So far, so good though.

I can't wait to post about Amy's full recovery! That will be one of the happiest, most relief-filled days of my life.

And although I'm enjoying her cats, I will be glad to take them back to her when the time comes.

Thank you for the comments, CS. Hope you're enjoying the book!
-Jane-


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Jane - I hope you don't mind me asking - How is your friend doing?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Adele said:


> Jane - I hope you don't mind me asking - How is your friend doing?


+1


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Adele said:


> Jane - I hope you don't mind me asking - How is your friend doing?


I don't mind at all! In fact, I have some very good news to report.

Amy is now out of the rehab hospital! She can walk, talk, clean herself, and feed herself. Her short term memory is terrible, but she's getting therapy to help with that. Her long-term memory is fine, though sometimes she confuses her boyfriend's name with her close male friend's name. She's having a bit of a problem balancing, but there's therapy for that, too. Part of her skull is still missing from her head (they had to take it out during emergency brain surgery), but she should get it put back in by the end of March or so. Her docs are simply amazed at her "miraculous" rate of recovery, and they say that within a couple of years, it's possible that she'll have fully recovered(though she may have to drive with a restricted license).

Thanks so much to everyone who said a prayer/sent good vibes to my best friend. I can't tell you how relieved and grateful I am to have her back in my life. She surely appreciates everyone looking out for her.

Hopefully I can report back with even more good news as time goes on!
Cheers,
Jane


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm going to ask this in all seriousness - does your friend have access to a Kindle?

I would think the activity created in the brain by reading would be of great benefit in recreating the connections needed. I'm not a neurosurgeon or anything, it was just a thought.

Prayers still going up for full recovery.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Very good news Jane!  Thanks for the update.  Do you still have the kitties?  I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jane I pray for you and Amy.

I have a friend who was jogging slowly and tripped - head injury - and passed away.
And another friend's wife who had an aneurism - after many years she still has almost no short term memory.
So Amy's recovery seems to be very good.
And we will keep on asking God to provide her with healing.
And we want to encourage you to continue to "encourage" her.
it is not important what you say, just that you are there and love her.
I praise God for the current level of recovery and ask for more.
And I praise God that He has put you in Amy's life.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for the update - that is wonderful news.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear Amy's recovery is progressing better than expected.  
deb


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow... I just found this thread. It is so hard to see someone we love in such a tough situation. I do believe in miracles and that God can heal! You sound like a wonderful friend. I will pray for your friend and her recovery, may God bless you!
  Brenda


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jane, thanks for updating us on Amy's progress.  I will continue to pray for both of you and the doctors who are taking care of her.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

FearNot said:


> I'm going to ask this in all seriousness - does your friend have access to a Kindle?
> 
> I would think the activity created in the brain by reading would be of great benefit in recreating the connections needed. I'm not a neurosurgeon or anything, it was just a thought.
> 
> Prayers still going up for full recovery.


If only she did own one! Amy is in a difficult financial situation right now, so unfortunately, she doesn't have a Kindle yet...but I will suggest it to her boyfriend Ben (fortunately for her, he's a nurse, and her part-time caretaker) as a gift for her birthday in April. Thanks so much for the idea, and for the prayers.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

crebel said:


> Very good news Jane! Thanks for the update. Do you still have the kitties? I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.
> 
> Chris


It's the best news we could hope for at this moment in time! Thank you for your interest in Amy's progress, and for your prayers. I do still have the kitties! They're doing great, and they've adjusted reallly well to my house (and to my kitten, and to my fiance and I--they sleep with us!). I have to admit...when it's time to take them back to her, I will probably shed a tear or two.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Jane I pray for you and Amy.
> 
> I have a friend who was jogging slowly and tripped - head injury - and passed away.
> And another friend's wife who had an aneurism - after many years she still has almost no short term memory.
> ...


Geoff, those stories are so sad. I'm sorry for your loss, and I'm sorry your wife's friend has not made a full recovery.

I am definitely hopeful about Amy's rate of progress, though the doctors keep telling us she may never fully recovery, and that she may live with limitations for the rest of her life. Her friends and family are inclined to think that she'll beat this, though. We have a lot of hope, and we constantly tell her that she'll make it through this rough patch. The love is tangible!

Many thanks for your prayers, and for sharing your stories with me.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Adele said:


> Thanks so much for the update - that is wonderful news.


Happy to provide it, Adele! Thanks for caring. <3


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> I'm so happy to hear Amy's recovery is progressing better than expected.
> deb


It's really a miracle, isn't it?


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

kdawna said:


> Wow... I just found this thread. It is so hard to see someone we love in such a tough situation. I do believe in miracles and that God can heal! You sound like a wonderful friend. I will pray for your friend and her recovery, may God bless you!
> Brenda


It's one of the most challenging situations I've ever encountered in my life so far. I definitely believe in miracles, too--but I know that Amy is ultimately responsible for her rate of recovery. She's doing a bang-up job!

I'm a pretty good friend, but I could be better still! Working on that. 

Sincere thanks for your prayers and blessings, Brenda. <3


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Andra said:


> Jane, thanks for updating us on Amy's progress. I will continue to pray for both of you and the doctors who are taking care of her.


My pleasure! We appreciate the prayers more than words can express.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Wonderful news!


So happy you think so!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wondering how Amy is coming along?  
deb


----------

